# Additional tipping?



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't know what to make of this attached screenshot. Anyone know?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I got a few of those over the weekend. I thought that went away when DD stopped stealing tips.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve only seen that once under the new pay structure. I took it to mean the customer adjusted the tip up which you can do With the customer app.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have gotten several of them DD is once again not showing the full amount. Some maybe higher on some orders. I think DD is getting sick of ppl cherry picking. I had seen a them saying something about it in one of my emails.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

https://gizmodo.com/doordash-has-a-new-plan-to-make-workers-gamble-on-how-m-1840325285/amp


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> https://gizmodo.com/doordash-has-a-new-plan-to-make-workers-gamble-on-how-m-1840325285/amp


When I want to gamble I'll go to the track. I won't be accepting low ball offers hoping they pay more.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I had several of these already, and each one was only .50 cents added.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had several of these already, and each one was only .50 cents added.


I've had some that were $2-$3 more. Nice little surprise TBH.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had several of these already, and each one was only .50 cents added.


Yeah, that has been my experience on the ones that state "pay may be higher" or something along those lines. I did get one today that was a couple of bucks more, but like 99% is fitty cents. So, ima base whether I accept or not on that.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

So...they are back to the same ol shit. When they started the new pay structure, I was getting 8-12.00 orders (for 2-4 mi avg). Lately, 3-5.00 crap again...I will never take these bc they still aren't worth 2/3 extra dollars. It has been my experience with the low ball offers that low life people are waiting on their non-tip meals.

I went to pick up an Outback Steakhouse order, and the carryout lady was on the phone with a person yelling about their order. Appearently they had been waiting 30+ minutes for someone to pick up their order. She looked relieved because she thought I was picking it up. Nope! I can bet they are a $3.00/5-8 mi away offer. This scenario could be another reason why restaurant s hate us lol.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Actually, all my orders today have said “total may be higher.”

key word there is “may.” I’ve gotten +0 for all my orders today. So, it’s just bait.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, just more DD trickery, desperately trying to get the cherry pickers to accept the garbage. Had an $8.50 offer today that paid out $9.00. I'm killin it 50 cents at a time lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah, just more DD trickery, desperately trying to get the cherry pickers to accept the garbage. Had an $8.50 offer today that paid out $9.00. I'm killin it 50 cents at a time lol


I remember when I delivered for Pizza Hut, back in 2002. They paid .75 cents for each delivery plus minimum wage. We also kept the tips.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I remember when I delivered for Pizza Hut, back in 2002. They paid .75 cents for each delivery plus minimum wage. We also kept the tips.


You had it lucky. My first job was digging post holes for $1.35/hr. In a place called Rock Canyon. And FWIW, it wasn't named Rock Canyon for its soft, loamy soil.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> You had it lucky. My first job was digging post holes for $1.35/hr. In a place called Rock Canyon. And FWIW, it wasn't named Rock Canyon for its soft, loamy soil.


This thread is about Food Deliveries.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Such a scumbag company they rob drivers and try to confuse them with all these games and also charge restaurants like 30% and on top of that ever notice when u have to pay for an order with the red card that it's always lower than what the customer pays. Saw a Wendy's order that was $23 and some change and when I ordered it and went to pay it was like $16...and they still cant be profitable.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I figured that they are holding back park of the tip, because I did a pickup that was quoted $8.50. I looked and see that customer bought about $100 worth of food, and I started to get pissed off about how cheap they are to tip just five bucks; it was not five bucks though. I held my composure and did the delivery with a smile.

Then I got that FAKE BONUS of $13.xx, so DD holds back the tip in the acceptance screen.


----------

